

9 Ways Email Is Destroying Your Company - roman-m
http://timemanagementninja.com/2010/12/7-ways-email-is-destroying-your-company/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Great dissection of why email is currently a problem, but really, really short
on anything constructive. In fact, looking at the last part:

    
    
      > In the coming days, I will feature some of my favorite
      > tools and techniques for winning the battle against email.
      >
      > Please share your favorites tools, tips, and stories
      > below ... How do you fight the email flood?  Is your
      > company losing the email battle?
    

What's the bet he's about to do the usual consultant trick and listen to
everyone else, then regurgitate the material and claim it's all his own
wonderful insight?

I hate these "teaser" posts, outlining a problem that everyone already knows,
and claiming there's wonderful material to follow.

Complete waste of time.

</rant>

------
roman-m
Some time ago I was working two years for small corproration called IBM.
Employes from small startups being aqcuired by IBM was shoked by the amount of
time they started to spend on email after joined the corporation, the best of
them left very shortly after the aqcuasition.

